# Topics > Space > Robotic telescopes >  Robo-AO, autonomous laser-adaptive-optics, Caltech Optical Observatories and Inter-University Centre for Astronomy, USA

## Airicist

Website - robo-ao.org

youtube.com/RoboAdaptiveOptics

facebook.com/RoboAO

----------


## Airicist

Robo-AO time lapse laser movie - January 2013 

Published on Jan 30, 2013




> Time-lapse video of the ultra-violet (UV) laser guide star used by the Robo-AO adaptive optics system. Although the laser is invisible to the human eye, it shows up in digital SLR cameras once their internal UV blocking filters are removed. The apparent color of the laser beam is a result of the UV light leaking through the camera's red, green and blue pixel filters by slightly different amounts.

----------


## Airicist

Press-release
"Laser-Wielding Robot Probes Exoplanet Systems"

August 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Laser-wielding robot probes exoplanet systems"

August 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robo-AO time-lapse video - August 2014 

 Published on Aug 26, 2014




> DescriptionTime-lapse video of the ultra-violet (UV) laser guide star used by the Robo-AO adaptive optics system. Although the laser is invisible to the human eye, it shows up in digital SLR cameras once their internal UV blocking filters are removed. The apparent color of the laser beam is a result of the UV light leaking through the camera's red, green and blue pixel filters by slightly different amounts.

----------


## Airicist

Robo-AO laser time-lapse compilation 

 Published on Sep 3, 2014




> Robo-AO is the first autonomous laser adaptive optics system and science instrument operating on sky. The system robotically executes large scale surveys, monitors long-term astrophysical dynamics and characterizes newly discovered transients, all at the visible diffraction limit.
> 
> This video shows the propagation of the UV laser used for measuring atmospheric turbulence for each target observed. For more on how the system works, please see: http://www.jove.com/video/50021

----------


## Airicist

Why is Robo-AO important to the scientific community?

Published on May 16, 2017




> An interview with Robo-AO's principle investigator, Christoph Baranec.

----------


## Airicist

How do you build a robotically controlled telescope?

Published on Jun 22, 2017




> An interview with project scientist, Dr. Reed Riddle.

----------

